# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lighting for 20H



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm planning on a 20h planted tank and need some advice on what would be a good light fixture to buy, I want to be able to keep plants that require moderate to high light levels and need advice on what would be a good fixture.


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm planning on a 20h planted tank and need some advice on what would be a good light fixture to buy, I want to be able to keep plants that require moderate to high light levels and need advice on what would be a good fixture.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

the 24" strip here would seem to fit the bill. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11418&N=2004+113176

If you have any doubts, you could always spring for the dual lamp model


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks for the info, have you had any experiences with corallife hoods?


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

Also I was wondering do you have to have a glass cover on the aquarium in order to use these lights?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I use 55w cf lighting on my 20gal tall tanks. Some have CO2 and some with out. You should be able to grow just about any plants you want with this set up. As far as a glass top. To be on the safe side you should have a glass top, but I don't use them any more. I have to maintain several tanks, it gets to be a pain taking off and putting on glass tops just about every night.

Hawk


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

Alright so your stating that if I get the coralife hood that all I would really need to support the type of plants I'm planning, is the single strip 65w? The double would be overkill?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes the should be fine. What brand aquarium do you have. If you have an All Glass you might want to check their cf lights out.
Or make your own with a lighting kit from ahsupply.com

Hawk


----------



## Poeci (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey thanks for responding, I've looked at Ahsupplies'site and am very interested, where can you find All Glass stuff, 'cause that is who made my tank, I've looked on big al's and drs. cant seem to find any "cf" equip, by the way what does "cf" mean, Happy new year!


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

cf is compact flourescent. You can get all-glass cf strips at dr foster and smith, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3773&N=2004+113176

But I wouldn't waste the money. You will be paying too much for a strip that is not nearly as good as the satellite strip I linked to earlier.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That is true, All Glass reflector are not as good a AH and other lights but with a 55w over a 20tall you don't really need allot light penetration. I use them on my 20gal tall tanks with and without CO2 and they work fine without causing algae.

Hawk


----------



## Jonddk (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a 20H as well. I got the 2 by 36 watt kit from AH supply. Is this too much light or will I be okay.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That is the setup I use on my 30gal with great results. On a 20gal I have used 65w from AH that worked fine but I had to use DIY CO2 to keep the algae in check. Give it a try. IF you have problems just use one of the 36w bulbs. If you use both make sure you use CO2 and don't run them over 8-9 hours.

Hawk


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

72 watts over a 20G should be OK. Be sure and have some sort of CO2 supplimentation as well, just to be on the safe side. 72w over 20G would be considered high light, so the CO2 is just about a necessity in my opinion. I run 130W over a 20L, CO2 is required to make that work!

Mike


----------



## Jonddk (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply!!! The tank is currently set up as a nano "reef". Although I only have a couple corals and a pair of clownfish I'm finding it a lot harder to maintain than my 90gal reef. I want the 20 to be heavily planted. Can you guys give me some ideas on plants that would work well? I'm hoping to have 2 or 3 small schools of tetras and some cory's for the bottom. Thanks again guys. Poeci, sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

With 2x36w and CO2 you can grow any plants you want to without any trouble even hard to grow foreground plants.

Hawk


----------

